#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Κατάργηση Μηχανόσημων Δημοπρασιών

## milt

Με ενημέρωσαν με φαξ  για έναν διαγωνισμό που πρόκειται να γίνει:

Σύμφωνα με την περίπτωση ιθ της υποπαραγράφου ΙΑ.3 της παραγράφου ΙΑ του άρθρου 1 του Ν.4254/2014 << Μέτρα στήριξης και ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής οικονομίας στο πλαίσιο εφαρμογής του Ν.4046/212 και άλλες διατάξεις >> , στοιχείο ιστ, καταργήθηκε, από 01-01-2015, η υποχρέωση υποβολής μηχανόσημων στους διαγωνισμούς δημοσίων έργων . 

Η ανωτέρω κατάργηση είναι άμεση, ελείψη μεταβατικής διάταξης στον εν λόγω νόμο για την εφαρμογή αυτής και συνεπώς αφορά και τις δημοπρασίες που γίνονται από 01-01-2015 και μετά .

----------

Xάρης

----------

